# I want 500RWHP, what is the best way?



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a 2004 Phantom Black GTO, with a 6-speed, with a K&N CAI installed. 7,000 miles.  

What steps should I take to get 500RWHP? arty: 
I want to build it right the first time. :cheers 

I want to do a build that will last, as long as I don't drag race it every weekend. :shutme 

I'm not completely against a supercharger or turbocharger, but I have concerns with consistancy of power because of things I have heard/read. Like as example that the MagnaCharger kit loses HP the more you pound on it :shutme , due to heat. I read that in HOT-ROD Mag. :confused 

Please help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

To get 500rwhp in a MANUAL LS1 equipped GTO is quite easy with a simple head/cam package, long tube headers, catback, and good tune! It will probably rev to 7000rpm but as long as you make the power, thats all that counts. Or you can do a blower and cam, with full exhaust and tune. EVERY blower suffers due to heat which is why you get one that has an intercooler. The choice is yours really on how you want to make the power but whats important is that you DO make the power.

How big is your budget?


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

Can you say Pro Charger!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

ATI + N2O (small shot) is probably the easiest as long as you have a good tuner available. You will have around 450 at your foot anytime and with the juice you could have 5-600 rwph as needed.


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> To get 500rwhp in a MANUAL LS1 equipped GTO is quite easy with a simple head/cam package, long tube headers, catback, and good tune! It will probably rev to 7000rpm but as long as you make the power, thats all that counts. Or you can do a blower and cam, with full exhaust and tune. EVERY blower suffers due to heat which is why you get one that has an intercooler. The choice is yours really on how you want to make the power but whats important is that you DO make the power.
> 
> How big is your budget?


about 5k total.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

then I would strongly suggest heads/cam package from Cartek. They are making 500-600hp LS1's daily !!!


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

STS turbo, saw a post months ago about someone running one with an upgraded turbo and he was running low 10's. Not sure what else he had to do that. If I recall, base STS system should be under 5k though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Procharger will get you around 440 rwhp, STS with LS6 cam and 8lbs if boost gets you 480 rwhp, you could get a small cam, underdrive, cai, l.t.'s, cat back, and a 125 shot you'll be there easy (and cheaply).


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> proposed the following:
> 
> Procharger - 440 rwhp - $6000 installed
> STS with LS6 cam and 8lbs of boost - 480 rwhp - $6000 installed
> Small cam, underdrive, cai, lt's, cat back, 125 shot - $5000 installed


OR, you can go with a heads/cam package, 7000rpm redline, and spend about $3,000 and not worry about having to refill anything, or change your oil every so often, or have a custom exhaust run.

Its your choice though, these are just all your options.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OR, you can go with a heads/cam package, 7000rpm redline, and spend about $3,000 and not worry about having to refill anything, or change your oil every so often, or have a custom exhaust run.
> 
> Its your choice though, these are just all your options.


You honestly think that a heads/cam package is going to get it's advertised #'s without supporting mods (i.e. l.t.'s, cai, underdrive, cat back....)? If you go that route it's more than $3k!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

from CARTEK? Yes, I do. Its been proven time and time again. Now, with intake and exhaust the numbers just get higher.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

*deleted*

due to me being a blind, senile old man.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Dude, he's got an 04 not an 05....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

fixed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

or magnacharge u'r gto u'l  get 500 hp lol acording to magnacharger


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

not at the tires though!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You have to decifer Eddie's sh*tty typing... the "  " means that Magnacharger is not stating rwhp....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

ooooooooh, didnt know that about the chap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Get A Gto First Then We Will Talk Cavalier Boy :d


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> Get A Gto First Then We Will Talk Cavalier Boy :d


............. speechless...........


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

BEER "12 PACK" 16.99
CONDOMS "RIBBED" 7.98

BIG MIKE "POSTAHOLLIC" mr cavalier talking on a gto forum 

P R I C E L E S S 

MIKE ,STEVE MADE ME DO THIS TOLD ME HE'D GIVE ME ANY PART FOR MY GTO AT HALF COST SOOOOO I HAD TO DO THIS arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

gotta do what you can to get the hookup!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

WTF? I did no such thing......


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Guys 2 words STROKER KIT the 402 stroker with a full exhaust and all the trimmings will produce at least 500 RWHP and only cost 4600 dollars for everything(of coarse that's not including S&H b/c it varies from state to state) The only down side to all of these are of coarse are how "drivable" the car will be b/c everything changes with these types of mods, shift points, idle, yada yada yada be sure you know what you wnat before you build it. But if I were you I go the N/A way b/c it's just easier to maintain and will last longer than any s/c or turbo b/c it puts less strain on the car. Just my .02 Good luck :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

with that stroker kit, you need heads, cam, headers, bigger catback, tuning, higher flowing intake, transmission upgrades, etc.

I am tellin ya, there was a guy in Texas that went by the name Raughammer who only had heads and cam on his LS1 and he went 10's !!! IT IS POSSIBLE !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> with that stroker kit, you need heads, cam, headers, bigger catback, tuning, higher flowing intake, transmission upgrades, etc.
> 
> I am tellin ya, there was a guy in Texas that went by the name Raughammer who only had heads and cam on his LS1 and he went 10's !!! IT IS POSSIBLE !!!


Here is TSP's Camaro (heads, cam, bottle)....
this is his 10.2 pass:
http://www.texas-speed.com/1020.mpg
this is his "drag the rear bumper" pass:
http://www.texas-speed.com/bumper.mpg
(btw, same cam as Fatbitch.......  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

I dig that BUMPER pass !!!

I have 5 vids of john's car but dont know where his 10 second video is. Will look when I get home.


----------

